# Follistatin 344



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey!!

I'm not really looking for people to start spouting tonnes of bullshit here....there's been enough of that re this research chem. I'm more just wondering if anyone has seen any good logs of someone who ran it?? Would be interested to read a good one. I've read some from America and guys claiming 3 stone of muscle gains in 5 days are just silly. Looking for someone who just reported exactky what happened!!

Or just any other good discussion on the topic!!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

So I guess not!!

f**k it. I think I'll trial it and log it myself. Haha


----------



## Marcus G (Aug 4, 2013)

Animal studies have show promising results from lowering moystatin however the belief is that this is because some animals like rats have far less moystatin than we do. There's a a sarm called yk-11 that is said to increase follistatin however there is very little research on this because of how new it it.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah I've the studies. I wanted to know about decent logs. Thanks though


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yeah I've the studies. I wanted to know about decent logs. Thanks though


 i have got a good friend of mine using it at the moment i will ask him to keep a log its his 1st week,

i know he said it stings like a bitch and leaves a red blotch after IM but he is using acetic acid so this could be why it stings so much,

Untagged 95% Folli is what he is using but not 100%

i will be going to be running some MGF shortly follistatin there's not much research out there and it's pricey lolll


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Ivan85 said:


> i have got a good friend of mine using it at the moment i will ask him to keep a log its his 1st week,
> 
> i know he said it stings like a bitch and leaves a red blotch after IM but he is using acetic acid so this could be why it stings so much,
> 
> ...


 Yeah that would be great if he could!! Thanks


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey Dave. Did you end up starting your Follistatin cycle? Just wondering if this peptide actually works or not be good to know!


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

add this guy on facebook as he is currently running a log on Folli

Fanis Niros and his instagram is fanis_ni ive asked him a few things and he is happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Ivan85 said:


> add this guy on facebook as he is currently running a log on Folli
> 
> Fanis Niros and his instagram is fanis_ni ive asked him a few things and he is happy to answer any questions you may have.


 thanks mate


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> Hey Dave. Did you end up starting your Follistatin cycle? Just wondering if this peptide actually works or not be good to know!


 Not yet dude. Thanks to a second decree burn all over my wrist, getting bronchitis and the flu and the same time and other life s**t.

Will be starting in Feb as soon as I'm back 100%


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Not yet dude. Thanks to a second decree burn all over my wrist, getting bronchitis and the flu and the same time and other life s**t.
> 
> Will be starting in Feb as soon as I'm back 100%


 Thanks for getting back to me Dave.

I was hoping to start this Peptide to help me out during PCT even gain some muscle but read that Folli suppresses FSH, maybe I've read it wrong or don't understand it perhaps someone can shed some light to this theory?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

steveiep said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Dave.
> 
> I was hoping to start this Peptide to help me out during PCT even gain some muscle but read that Folli suppresses FSH, maybe I've read it wrong or don't understand it perhaps someone can shed some light to this theory?


 Interesting you mention that but I'd need to do more reading. I'll be getting bloods after (for other reasons) and will have a look at mine.

Do you have links to this info?


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Interesting you mention that but I'd need to do more reading. I'll be getting bloods after (for other reasons) and will have a look at mine.
> 
> Do you have links to this info?


 https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8137764

there are other links on Google. These are very old though, nothing recent.


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

You'd get on much better (ie actually see some results) with Bimagrumab (a blocker) if you can get your hands on it...


----------

